# crazy speedometer!



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

Has happened twice already that I noticed... 
I am waiting at a light and the speedometer goes up very violently.... radio volume even goes up (speed compensation) while I am nearly stopped... 
last for about a second and then back to normal. Anyone else? what was the fix?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/1655-possible-electrical-problem.html


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor)


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

I think I need to get a appointment with the dealer...


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't have a solution but mine has done this one time.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

EcoDan said:


> I think I need to get a appointment with the dealer...


I'd say so! Let us know how this plays out...


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha mines done it too. Scared the crap outa me.  hahah


----------



## MICHELLE-84 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine has done this 4 times already. I am affraid if I take it to the dealer, they will just keep it for the day and return it to me with "No Fault Found"


----------



## Cruzin17 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's happened to me a few times...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It finally happened to me just this Monday. This was the first time (at least that I noticed) since I got my car in March. I do believe it is vss related. This problem has also been discussed on this tread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/1655-possible-electrical-problem.html


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> It finally happened to me just this Monday. This was the first time (at least that I noticed) since I got my car in March. I do believe it is vss related. This problem has also been discussed on this tread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/1655-possible-electrical-problem.html


Does this seem to only be a problem on ECO models / MT? How many miles are on your car?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

MICHELLE-84 said:


> Mine has done this 4 times already. I am affraid if I take it to the dealer, they will just keep it for the day and return it to me with "No Fault Found"


 
Really? I don't know... being afraid they won't find the issue is sort of a poor reason to not get it checked out... esp. if you're still under warranty...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Really? I don't know... being afraid they won't find the issue is sort of a poor reason to not get it checked out... esp. if you're still under warranty...


I agree.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Mines has happen as well only a couple of times and I have the 1.8. I think all models have that problem or at least some I'm going to the dealer to check it out. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## mlob123 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm having this problem, too. Twice now that I know of it. Unfortunately, I moved across country and had to take my car to a different dealership than where I bought it. I'm not getting much help from this new dealer, since they didn't find any codes and it didn't happen when the tech was driving it. I have an ECO 6 speed manual. Any word on fixes or things to look for? The dealer was pretty adamant that they "can't" go looking for a problem without finding codes or the tech witnessing it. I told them some of the things I read in these forums. I feel stuck and frankly am worried about whether the speedometer is functioning properly or whether this is a symptom of something bigger.

One other thing I did was report it to the NHTSA (https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm). Maybe if we all report it we can get some attention with Chevrolet.


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Submitted mine....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There is a TSB for dirty wheel speed sensors. I have seen it on GMTechlink. The wheel sensors are not toothed rings like on earlier cars, but they are rings of segmented magnets inside a hub carrier. Appearantly they can get coated with dirt and lose their effectiveness. I wonder if this is causing the random surge in speed indication?


----------

